# mid 2010 - HDD ou SSD ?



## Icebeard (6 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Suite à une chute malencontreuse de mon macbook pro 2010, le disque dur s'est mis à faire du bruit (genre ventilateur). De ce que j'ai pu lire, il pourrait me lâcher d'ici peu. 
Je me suis donc mis à la quête d'un nouveau disque, ou SSD. Je sais que la question a déjà souvent été posée, mais j'ai l'impression que ceux qui passe au SSD sont plus dans l'optique de garder le HDD comme second disque, ce que je n'ai pas l'intention de faire.
Donc dans le cas où je prendrai un SSD, celui-ci recevrai le système et les données, et il me faudrait donc quelque chose de conséquent, genre 512 Go (256 risque d'être un peu étroit). Mais le prix des 512Go est encore exorbitant. Je me penchais sur le crucial M4 à 398&#8364;, ou le samsung 840 pro à 439&#8364;. 
Mais est ce que ça vaut le coup? et est-ce utile? car j'ai cru comprendre que les SSD manipulait bien les petits fichiers, et donc convenait parfaitement pour y mettre OSX, mais n'était pas fait pour recevoir des données, et encore moins avoir des inscriptions et réinscriptions à tout bout de champs comme on peut le faire en manipulant toutes ces données. De plus, le SSD serait limité par le SATA2
De l'autre côté, il y a les HDD communs, mais dans ce cas je passe à côté de la possible upgrade de la machine. J'ai pu voir le Seagate momentus XT, avec un cache SSD de 8Go, mais les avis ont l'air mitigé. Et WD semble bouloir lancer le même genre de SSHD, mais j'ai pas vraiment le temps d'attendre le lancement et les retours utilisateurs. Ou sinon j'ai toujours possibilité de remettre un HDD normal de 7200 tr/min...

Bref je suis un peu perdu. Donc en résumé :
- HDD ou SSD ?
- des modèles à conseillers ?

Merci de m'avoir lu, et merci d'avance pour essayer de me mettre dans le bon chemin.


----------



## Bbksoft (7 Avril 2013)

Icebeard a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Suite à une chute malencontreuse de mon macbook pro 2010, le disque dur s'est mis à faire du bruit (genre ventilateur). De ce que j'ai pu lire, il pourrait me lâcher d'ici peu.
> Je me suis donc mis à la quête d'un nouveau disque, ou SSD. Je sais que la question a déjà souvent été posée, mais j'ai l'impression que ceux qui passe au SSD sont plus dans l'optique de garder le HDD comme second disque, ce que je n'ai pas l'intention de faire.
> Donc dans le cas où je prendrai un SSD, celui-ci recevrai le système et les données, et il me faudrait donc quelque chose de conséquent, genre 512 Go (256 risque d'être un peu étroit). Mais le prix des 512Go est encore exorbitant. Je me penchais sur le crucial M4 à 398, ou le samsung 840 pro à 439.
> ...


Dans ton cas, le plus adapté semble le SSHD (les Gen3 de seagate), un HDD de 5400tr/min SSD de 8Go et 64Mo de cache pour des performances aussi bonne que les 7200.

Le SSD c'est super, (perso je n'ai que celui-la donc mon MAC) mais j'ai du coup peu d'espace... Mais c'est vraiment super rapide.

Tu sera dans tout les cas limité au SATA2 peu importe le disque mais ne t'inquiète pas du à largement de quoi voir la différence.


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2013)

Le Crucial m4 512 Mo est assez souvent en promo (début avril il était à 300 Euros environ).
On le trouve aussi sur Amazon à 339 Euros donc moins cher que sur le site Crucial (du moins quand il est au prix fort chez Crucial)

D'ailleurs en allant sur Amazon, je vois qu'on y propose d'autres disques SSD dont un Samsung 500 Go qui me semble bon marché... (mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut par rapport au 512 Go de Samsung bcp plus cher)


----------



## Llyod (7 Avril 2013)

Je te conseille d'attendre car crucial va bientôt sortir un ssd de 1 Téra, donc les prix des autres ssd vont chuter. 
Ou sinon, vire le superdrive et j'achète un ssd de faible capacité pour le système et applications et un HDD pour tes données.


----------



## Icebeard (7 Avril 2013)

@Bbksoft : Ils ne sont pas encore disponible non ? Le changement des puces vers des MLC et la vitesse de 5400 n'est il pas préjudiciable? Dans ce cas ne vaudrait-il pas plutôt prendre le momentus xt ?

@Lloyd : Tu as une idée de quand ce serait le cas, approximativement, car comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps devant moi... JE ne pense pas virer le superdrive car j'en ai encore l'utilité.

@remy :Ok, je regarderais si je peux le trouver en promo.

Du coup, est ce que ce n'est pas dérangeant d'utiliser un ssd come un hdd, avec le système et les données ?

Une solution au quelle je viens de penser serais de mettre un petit ssd, et de mettre toutes les données sur un disque réseau, genre NAS ou time machine, qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Deejay-Joe (7 Avril 2013)

hello 
J'ai un Macbook Pro 2010 15" (celui de ma signature), et j'ai un crucial m4 256go.

A la base j'avais mit un 120go +data doubler et un hdd de 750go, mai le silence du ssd m'a donné envie de faire quelque sacrifice niveau stockage et de viré mes donnée que je n'utilise pas tout les jours (film, sauvegarde, programme divers) sur un hdd externe (sur mon airport extreme) et de passé sur un plus gros ssd donc le m4 256go .

Honnêtement c'est une question d'organisation mai après on s'y fais puis c'est tellement agréable un ssd que l'on oublie vite les contrainte de place, puis avec 256 go il a deja moyen de faire, je suis deejay je mix avec club avec serato et la plus par de ma bibliothèque musicale est sur mon M4 

De plus est à moins de 200 euro


----------



## Bbksoft (7 Avril 2013)

Icebeard a dit:


> @Bbksoft : Ils ne sont pas encore disponible non ? Le changement des puces vers des MLC et la vitesse de 5400 n'est il pas préjudiciable? Dans ce cas ne vaudrait-il pas plutôt prendre le momentus xt ?
> 
> Du coup, est ce que ce n'est pas dérangeant d'utiliser un ssd come un hdd, avec le système et les données ?
> 
> Une solution au quelle je viens de penser serais de mettre un petit ssd, et de mettre toutes les données sur un disque réseau, genre NAS ou time machine, qu'en pensez vous?



Si, ils sont dispo, et je ne pense pas que les perfs soient moins bonnes de plus le 5400tr permet de réduire le bruit...  et ce n'est que pour des données, cela reste plus performant qu'un 7200 simple 

Sinon j'ai perso, un SSD et un NAS pour me fichiers perso et TimeMachine , c'est nickel, simplement je me déplace bcq et je pense changer le Superdrive par un SSHD


----------



## Llyod (7 Avril 2013)

Le nouveau ssd de chez Crucial, le M500 est déjà disponible dans certain pays limitrophes et le 960 Go coûte dans les 600, par contre j'ai lu que c'était bien que pour de grosse capacités car ils offrait les mêmes débit d'écriture que de lectures sur le M4. Pour de plus faible capacités, se rabattre sur le M4. 
Je trouve que c'est une bonne alternative pour votre problème en prenant un ssd de grosse capacités comme ça, vous avez un énorme espace de données et rapide et le superdrive.


----------



## nomisjo (8 Avril 2013)

Salut !!

Je viens d'installer un SSD à la place du SuperDrive dans mon Macbook Pro 13 mid-2010 et c'est de la pure folie en terme de réactivité, vitesse, silence,....
Moi je n'avais pas besoin d'un gros espace de stockage donc j'ai pris un 128GO m4 de chez Crucial pour installer OS X et mes applications ... mes gros fichiers seront stocké sur mon HDD !!!
Même si nous n'avons pas les mêmes besoins (stockage, utilisation,....) je ne peut que te conseiller d'acheter un SSD ... sa rapidité vaut bien quelques concession sur le stockage (à mon sens....).
La configuration avec le HDD à sa place (pour le stockage) et un SSD à la place du SuperDrive (pour l'OS et les apllis) permet d'allier la vitesse du SSD et le stockage du HDD .... mais plus de SuperDrive !! moi perso je m'en suis jamais servi donc pas bien grâve .... 
Après si tu peux te payer un SSD 512GO (ou plus...) en remplacement de ton HDD actuel va y fonces .... tu sera pas déçu !!!


----------



## 406 (8 Avril 2013)

Perso, j'ai mis crucial M4 128 + 1 téra en HDD en virant le superdrive. aucun regret


----------



## Icebeard (8 Avril 2013)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

Je crois que tout le monde est unanime sur le fait de passer au SSD. Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter du coup. Soit pour un crucial 128 ou alors un 256 Go. 
Pour le stockage des données, je crois que je vais voir du côté des NAS, ne souhaitant pas pour l'instant enlever le superdrive. Mais pourquoi pas dans le futur.

Du coup, je vais avoir plein de questions sur les NAS, je vais aller me renseigner.

Concernant la mise en place du SSD, est-ce une opération délicate ? Vaut-il mieux passer pas un professionnel ? Ou Est-ce que je peux me débrouiller seul avec mon tournevis (Ca serais mon premier démontage) ? Je précise que j'ai vu des tutoriels, mais je préfère vous demander votre avis.

Dernière question, concernant le clonage de osx. Je vais cloné le tout sur un disque dur externe (j'attends qu'il arrive, demain normalement) par mesure de sécurité en attendant.
Est-ce que je peux installer le SSD dans le mac, puis mettre à jour le firmware, et ensuite cloner mon disque externe via usb/firewire ? Ou vaut t-il mieux cloner sur le ssd via cable sata-usb d'abord, puis installer le ssd dans le mac, et ensuite faire la mise à jour du firmware ?


----------



## 406 (8 Avril 2013)

c'est plutôt facile à faire de mon point de vue. pour l'ordre, la mise à jour firmware en premier serait conseillé (même si j'ai jamais rien perdu)
pour le nas, synology. contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser, c'est un des leaders du marché des serveurs qui se cache derrière cette marque.


----------



## Icebeard (8 Avril 2013)

Oui j'ai vu ça, je pensais au DS213 qui avait l'air de correspondre à ce que je voulais. Même si le raid 1 (2baies) rajoute un peu au prix, ça laisse une sécurité en cas de problème du disque.


----------



## nomisjo (8 Avril 2013)

Pour l'installation "matériel" du SSD il n'y à vraiment rien de bien compliqué surtout si tu remplace ton HDD d'origine par un SSD .... Dans le cas d'un remplacement du SuperDrive par le SSD c'est un poil plus complexe (plus d'éléments à démonter...) mais ça reste vraiment à la portée de beaucoup de gens !!!

Quand j'ai décidé d'installer un SSD dans mon MBP je voulais le faire faire par un professionnel mais à force de lire des tutos sur le Net je me suis dit que c'était à ma portée et effectivement c'est assez facile .... le plus impressionnant (pour moi...) c'était "d'ouvrir la bête" et voir tout ses composants dans tout les sens, après faut juste bien suivre ton tuto et repérer les composants que tu va toucher !!!!

Bref si tu as : un bon tuto, un bon tournevis, deux mains (une droite et une gauche c'est mieux....) , un petit bout de cerveau disponible et un peut de patience, va y lances toi .....
++


----------



## polo_86 (8 Avril 2013)

nomisjo a dit:


> Bref si tu as : un bon tuto, un bon tournevis, deux mains (une droite et une gauche c'est mieux....) , un petit bout de cerveau disponible et un peut de patience, va y lances toi .....
> ++



C'est Vwé


----------



## Icebeard (9 Avril 2013)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Je vais essayer de me débrouiller tout seul pour l'installation alors.

Edit: Je viens de regarder sur le site de crucial, le M500 vient de sortir, mais pas de promotion sur les M4 pour l'instant.


----------



## big41 (10 Avril 2013)

Icebeard a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
> Je vais essayer de me débrouiller tout seul pour l'installation alors.
> 
> Edit: Je viens de regarder sur le site de crucial, le M500 vient de sortir, mais pas de promotion sur les M4 pour l'instant.



Je devrais commander un M500 960Go (ou 480 j'ai pas encore decidé) chez Crucial d'ici peu pour remplacer mon M4 256G. 
Donc si t'as rien contre l'occasion je vais revendre mon M4. 
Envoi moi un MP


----------



## Icebeard (10 Avril 2013)

Merci de ta proposition, mais je crois que sur ce genre de composant je préfère prendre du neuf .


----------



## big41 (10 Avril 2013)

Icebeard a dit:


> Merci de ta proposition, mais je crois que sur ce genre de composant je préfère prendre du neuf .


Pas de soucis


----------



## Icebeard (13 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens donner des nouvelles. J'ai bien installer mon nouveau SSD. J'ai donc pris un M4 256 Go, et je verrais plus tard pour l'installation d'un NAS (Synology sans aucun doute). L'installation s'est très bien passé, super facile avec le bon tuto, et j'ai profité d'ouvrir la bête pour y faire le ménage. Dingue toute la poussière qu'il y avait. J'ai du enlever les ventilos pour bien les nettoyer. 
Par contre ça fout vraiment les jetons, de peur de griller un circuit. 

Alors si vous pouvez me dire si j'ai oublié quelque chose : 
- J'ai téléchargé et activé TrimEnabler.
- J'ai désactiver la suspension de l'activité du disque dur.
- J'ai désactivé le capteur de mouvements.

Pour l'instant je vois pas trop de différence avec le HDD, mais je viens juste le changer et juste fait un redémarrage, donc je verrais plus tard au niveau de l'utilisation.

Sinon, le seul souci que j'ai, c'est que depuis que je l'ai rallumé, istat menu m'indique une température de 126° au niveau du GPU die - analog : 



Alors je sais pas si j'ai fait une mauvaise manip' à l'intérieur du macbook ou pas, vous avez une idée ? J'ai testé avec Température Monitor, et il n'indique rien de tel.

D'autre part, vu qu'il n'y a pas de capteur sur le ssd, istat n'indique pas de température. Est-ce gênant ou faut t-il désactiver le contrôle de la température du disque dur ?


----------



## -YoYo- (22 Avril 2013)

Icebeard a dit:


> @Bbksoft : Ils ne sont pas encore disponible non ? Le changement des puces vers des MLC et la vitesse de 5400 n'est il pas préjudiciable? Dans ce cas ne vaudrait-il pas plutôt prendre le momentus xt ?
> 
> @Lloyd : Tu as une idée de quand ce serait le cas, approximativement, car comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps devant moi... JE ne pense pas virer le superdrive car j'en ai encore l'utilité.
> 
> ...


 
Mon avis pourrait t'être utile !

Personnelement, je possède un MacBook Alu de 2008, sur lequel j'ai remplacé pour des raisons de rapidité le HDD d'origine par un SSD Intel 120Go, 120Go seulement car je l'ai fait en... 2010 !

Du coup, j'ai aussi les données dessus : photos et musique ! Je peux te dire qu'en cycles d'écritures il a 'mangé' ce SSD : téléchargement à gogo et j'en passe. Pourtant, après presque 3 ans, il fonctionne encore parfaitement, avec des performances indentiques à l'origine (même en banchmark !)...:rateau:

Bref, une fois le Trim activé (TrimEnabler), il faut arrêter de dire qu'un SSD c'est fragile : ça fonctionne vite et longtemps !

Bref, je te recommande juste un bon SSD de 512Go et voilà...

Après pareil, depuis peu j'ai une Freebox Revolution, du coup je stocke ce qui me sert peu directement sur la box...


----------

